# Tarpon Key area?



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Any of you west coast guys know about the Tarpon Key area? Any boating restrictions? no motor zone or anything crazy like that?


thans for the help!



L.R.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, it's surrounded by a NMZ. About 100-200 yards from the shoreline if I recall correctly.

The NMZ is marked pretty clearly by signs.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

L.R  what are you doing in our hood ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

NMZ do you mean no Motor boats, or no outboard use?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Where is "Tarpon Key"?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> NMZ do you mean no Motor boats, or no outboard use?



No combustion engine use.


Ron,

It's in the southern part of Tampa Bay near Ft. Desoto.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

> > NMZ do you mean no Motor boats, or no outboard use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Haven't been down there since I sub'd for Sea Tow when they were short handed in the area.


----------

